# who has the best bd viv



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

just curious about wat your bearded dragons are living in im planning on gettin one somewere along the line not yet though and need inspiration i like too plan way too far in advance :blush: so post some pics and some descriptions oh and no prize for winner just the pride of being the best :lol2::notworthy::no1:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

any pics or anything?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Im also curious..

You appear to be getting everything right at once.. are you sure your getting them all at once??

A beardie..
a leo...
emporer scorpions..

all in the past few days.. I have no problem with your posting but theres around 99999999999 threads with "Show me your BD viv pics", "Who has the best bearded dragon viviarium" (of which around 3 are yours).

Sorry i just find it amusing.. 

:no1:

EDIT: Heres mine its in the bottom right.. Its realy simple and there are some much betetr examples in the picture sections.


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/257475-my-beardie-viv.html

not mine but probably the best out there


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/257475-my-beardie-viv.html
> 
> not mine but probably the best out there


I'd second that, jaw dropping viv there.


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

im gettin an emperor scorpion and leo soon (like in a few weeks) and a bd sometime in the future and sorry for being curious lol also by sayin who has the best... u tend to get more response than saying show me ur viv pics thats all


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/257475-my-beardie-viv.html
> 
> not mine but probably the best out there



Now that is one hell of a blooming viv. Damn that man can come & do that to ours, Il give him a sunday roast :no1:


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

it is a very nice looking viv, awesome!!


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

heres mine but many people will have seen this in many thread so sorry














































Tony


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/257475-my-beardie-viv.html
> 
> not mine but probably the best out there


 lol just posted and realised u had put it up there for me lol 

thanks

Tony


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

very nice again lol i love the roots draping over in the corner


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> very nice again lol i love the roots draping over in the corner


 lol thanks thought i needed some draping there


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

lol tbh the whole thing is imence are bd's fully grown ?


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> lol tbh the whole thing is imence are bd's fully grown ?


 yeah there are 6 adults in there atm and could prob take a hell of a lot more lol


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

wow how big is it n how big would it need to be for say two


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

u could do something in a 4 ft by 2 ft by 2ft for 2 but mine is 8ft by 4ft by 3ft


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

wow u look after your dragons well ur awesome lol


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> wow u look after your dragons well ur awesome lol


 lol yeah i love my hobby it cost about 800 to build but not sure exactly. there over 100 quid of plants in there but price wasnt an option i just always wanted to do it. i will be building another the same size and 3 6 fter and 4 ft ers after my baby is born but money is tight with buying all new baby stuff


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

can i ask how much u pay out for food or do ya breed your own


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> can i ask how much u pay out for food or do ya breed your own


 i breed my own roaches i use the babies to feed the babies i breed but trying to make my colony larger have about 3500 atm. but i also buy in crix at 3000 a month i pay £15 a thousand for crix


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

not too bad then, if i had space i would get a bearded dragon tomoro, one day ill have one one day lol


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> not too bad then, if i had space i would get a bearded dragon tomoro, one day ill have one one day lol


 lol def should get them im going to have my hands full in a week or so as i have 49 eggs due to hatch


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

wow lol u will be busy well in a few years wen i get my own place or a bigger room ill deffo get one and i love the look of the yellow one you have wats that sort called lol


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

2nd or third pic in my signature?


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

3rd pic the really yellow one


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> 3rd pic the really yellow one


 thats a high yellow male his name is otis after oat biscuits... the 49 eggs i have he is the dad of them all


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

cool that sort more expensive or wat and if u breed him again in a few years can i buy one of the babies lol


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> cool that sort more expensive or wat and if u breed him again in a few years can i buy one of the babies lol


 i sell his babies at £35 quid but depends on who he breeds with i have a high yellow female and the babies from her and him are real yellow and sell them at £75 and yeah when ur ready give me a shout before and il make sure i have somethig for u when ur ready


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

cheers uv been very helpfull i think i could just about fit a 4ft x 3ft viv in my room i really really want one lol or two


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

get a 4ft by 2 by 2 that way it will fit through the door lol


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

if u dont mind me keep askin questions how big a viv would i need for a baby and how long till it has to be made bigger . sorry about so many questions im just eager to learn lol


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> if u dont mind me keep askin questions how big a viv would i need for a baby and how long till it has to be made bigger . sorry about so many questions im just eager to learn lol


 could start a baby off in a 2x2x2 viv but then it would only be in there for a couple of months then would need to go in at least a 3 or 4 ft viv until it gets bigger. u can keep a pair in a 4fter comfy


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

ok thnx no more questions (for now anyway) i think i have some parents to beg


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> ok thnx no more questions (for now anyway) i think i have some parents to beg


 lol how old are u sam?


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

15 years young lol y


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

sam432 said:


> 15 years young lol y


 just asking.... good age to start with reps thats all


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

im not ur average 15 year old either lol


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

to save on money, you could get a baby beardie first, and when it outgrows a 2ft viv, you could redecorate it, and THEN acquire a beardie  would save a little money...


absolutely AMAZING viv (the 8x4x4) it's gorgeous


----------



## sam432 (Mar 8, 2009)

not sure wat ya mean


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Nicquita said:


> to save on money, you could get a baby beardie first, and when it outgrows a 2ft viv, you could redecorate it, and THEN acquire a beardie  would save a little money...
> 
> 
> absolutely AMAZING viv (the 8x4x4) it's gorgeous


 Thanks for the complement on the viv:2thumb::bash:


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

FireDragon, your viv is brilliant!

But I have a slight concern about beardies.... the height of the viv.... and their general clumsiness when climbing....

a fall from the top (or even middle) rock section could easily kill/break bones, especially if they land on a lower rock section.

When beardies slip, they tend to sorta slide a bit backwards first, which would mean they would land on their backs 99% of the time, i know what mine are like climbing on pillows on the bed, they always fall onto their backs on the quilt if they topple, they end up upside down.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

moonstruck said:


> FireDragon, your viv is brilliant!
> 
> But I have a slight concern about beardies.... the height of the viv.... and their general clumsiness when climbing....
> 
> ...


I totally understand your concerns, however the beardies cannot climb over the entire structure as it does not allow them access to it. Dragons do not fall from there and in the wild would climb and sit on posts logs and rocks. 

All of my dragons are very healthy and strong. Not one of them have fallen and dont forget that the biggest drop is about a 1ft and half to 2 ft sand is deep. 

thanks for the concern but everything is fine they enjoy their enclosure and its about producing a natralistic environment for them that is as close to the real thing as possible.

Again i appreciate the concern 

Tony


----------



## cfcbulldog78 (Apr 24, 2009)

firedragon you viv is absoultly jaw dropping jealous very very jealous lol


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks mate its appreciated im in process of doing another 8ft atm


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

heres a link to the video i put on you tue, the viv een used y dragons for 9 months even though there are oly 6 in it now it has chipped and will need a touch up take a look at the video let me know what u think. might help get a etter perception too

YouTube - My Bearded Dragons Vivarium With Fake Rock Walls


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

:gasp: OHG!!! Dont know what anyone else thinks...but If you liked the pics, your gunna love the vid!!

Really Tony...I dunno what to say bud...that is totally stunning. I bet your lucky beardies really appreciate all the hard work and effort youve put into that. Its nice to see how much people actually think of the animals they keep, to go to the lengths you have here...well, its brilliant :notworthy:

Thank you for putting the video on :2thumb:

Cant wait to see your future viv builds!!


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

here's mine just finished at last!!


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

superb job mate. but the beardy loves it. told u that it wasnt hard didnt i lol. u done a fantastic job a credit to you well done

Tony


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

FireDragons is awesome, hopefully mine will be good when done


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

lol u did indeed fire dragon....it wasnt hard but bloody long time it takes though! ha ha


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Just 23 hrs left on this vivarium and 37watchers. dont miss out the chance to own the best viv around here is the link once more for those of you interested
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110471295236&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Tony


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

this is mine i have put sand on the walls of the viv which was a mission but looks good i also made a water feature they love it always swimming about in the water, and before you say it the humidity is fine in there.


----------

